# Our Kitchen Remodel



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, in spite of myself, the time has come to remodel our kitchen. I was beginning to think it wasn't going to happen. Other projects kept getting in the way.

Our plan is to remove the existing cabinets and give them to friends and family. Anything left will be donated to Habitat for Humanity. They are circa 1983, not torn up but it is time to replace them. We are the second owners of this house so we are the history!  Other than some edge banding coming off the shelf edges showing the particle board, the cabinets are complete. Fortunately, there are no walls to tear out or plumbing to relocate. The existing floor plan is really open.

Materials:
Upper cabinets will have prefinished birch carcases with 3/4 inch sides, top and bottom, and 1/2 inch backs. Lower cabinets are going to be birch where they are not seen. The base cabinets will be all drawers except of the sink base and the trash can pull out.

Face frames, doors and drawer fronts will be knotty alder finished with General Finishes Colonial Maple and Van **** dark brown glaze for the highlights.

Here are some "before" pics. Hopefully, things will look different when we are through.

I will post updates as we go.
Mike


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I will be watching this one with interest Mike.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

we done yet dad???


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike where do you get all this energy . I'm really starting to get down on myself for not getting projects done around my house after seeing you go like a juggernaut ! 

Maybe having a wife helps?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I had to go back and check your profile to make sure that you were retired, Mike.

You are certainly keeping busy.

Looking forward to the reno.....


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the project. Thanks for taking the pics.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mike

"Very nice remodeling, I had never seen a corner sink like that, (I never really looked either) but thought it a smart install in for the space and shape you had to work with."

*Then* I finished reading the post,,, this is the old kitchen Duh!,,, I liked it though...  Once again I should keep up to my name, "Check twice!" 

Looking forward to your build,,,, I still like that one.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> we done yet dad???


¿¿¿?????? :sarcastic:


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck Mike.
I joined the forum to learn the skills to make my own cabinets. I had to learn how to use a router then how to make a router table. Then a band saw ...Then I needed a clamping rack on the wall to do glue ups Then a clamping table to assemble doors and cabinet frames. etc well almost done Two cabinets, a few drawer fronts and three pantry doors that match are left SWMBO has been patient And it has allowed many hours in the shop without her complaining


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike, I'll follow this with great interest. The pressure's on me to do something with ours (circa1976). I mean well but there are always so many other things. Don't know how I got anything done before I retired. Must do something soon. Post lots of pics. Always great to see what the other guy's doing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Mike, I'll follow this with great interest. The pressure's on me to do something with ours (circa1976). I mean well but there are always so many other things. Don't know how I got anything done before I retired. Must do something soon. Post lots of pics. Always great to see what the other guy's doing.


Thomas, check out "Kris Reynolds Custom Cabinets" on You Tube. I have been building my cabinets using his work flow as a guide.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike are you changing the counter tops?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Mike are you changing the counter tops?


Yes sir. Want them? I can save them for ya?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Yes sir. Want them? I can save them for ya?


Well to be truthful Mike they were kinda grossing me out . I didn't want to put my foot in my mouth so I added a trick question .
With my luck your pulling my leg 

But I do like the floor tiles


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today was a pretty good day. Had to run errands early, and hit the big box stores. Then it was time to gitafterit!

A couple more cabinets to take down and I will have a blank slate. The cabinets are spoke for so they will get a new lease on life in my son in laws parents work shop.

Weather permitting, I will buy some sheet goods and boards for the face frames tomorrow.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mike

I had never seen a set of jigs like you have for holding the cupboards up, really neat idea.

Recycle,,, reduce,,, reuse,,, great to see the oldies find a new home.

Have a fine day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Thomas, check out "Kris Reynolds Custom Cabinets" on You Tube. I have been building my cabinets using his work flow as a guide.
> Mike


Thanks, Mike, I will. Clever idea for the "jacks" you're using. Always something to learn on this forum.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike....

RE: Your cabinet jacks...

Where's the KUDOS button...
I'd to mash on that for a few minuets..


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Mike....
> 
> RE: Your cabinet jacks...
> 
> ...


Thanks. The key element is the clamp style. None of the others I own would work. I bought this pair specifically for this purpose.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks. The key element is the clamp style. None of the others I own would work. I bought this pair specifically for this purpose.


have them...


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Dang Mike, you were supposed to call me for the demo party, that's the fun part.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Salty Dawg said:


> Dang Mike, you were supposed to call me for the demo party, that's the fun part.


Not much involved in the demo part. Just take out the screws where they hit the studs! The installer missed about 30% of the the time.

Might be different when we take out the base cabs...next month.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mikey's erector set!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Phase 1 of the Demo is complete. Never mind what you might see on the DIY shows on TV. No cabinets were damaged during this demo!  We have a clean slate...kinda holey, but a clean slate. I plan to patch the holes above the stove. All I need is access to the wiring for the vent hood. There use to be a microwave and someone had rerouted the electrical before we bought the house.

Onward and upward. :dance3:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

new color????


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> new color????


No. The camera didn't do the wall color justice. Being partially color blind, I am not sure what the color is. That was my wife's doings when the kitchen was repainted after the damage repair from Hurricane Ike. We had a lot of water dame from shingles blown off the roof. 

Hope to start building face frames tomorrow.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like your moving right along, after ya get all done ya can come up to Oregon, and I have a kitchen that needs the same thing.......:blink:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Looks like your moving right along, after ya get all done ya can come up to Oregon, and I have a kitchen that needs the same thing.......:blink:


You don't need me. I have faith in you. Kinda envious that I don't have a view like that.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Progress! Our new cabinets are on the wall! Well sorta. :sarcastic: You have to use your imagination. :laugh:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Its going to be nice Mike.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's what I like to see, light weight cabinets, don't have to hold up all that weight to mount them....:lol:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today the face frames are getting glazed and I am starting to build the carcases.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today turned out to be a busy and productive day. The face frames got an application of Van **** glaze. Tomorrow I hope to spray the final couple of finish coats.

We turned our attention to the cabinet carcases. I finished cutting all pieces to size and we got three of them assembled. A quick test fit showed the face frames are a perfect fit. I hope to have them on the wall by this coming weekend.

At one point today, I didn't know who was in charge, me or my helper. She is pumped up and we were going non stop. We didn't quit until almost 11pm. :laugh:

Yesterday I repaired the drywall where someone had beat a hole in it to relocate the electrical. Now the hole is gone and I have once again relocated the electrical for the vent hood. 

Here are a few more pics. I won't actually attach the face frames until I am through spraying the finish.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking good, that is some helper ya got there. .

When I had one I couldn't get her close to the shop, unless it was to park her car in it...:blink:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today we built two diagonal corner cabinets with lazy Susan's...very lazy indeed. 

These are 39 inches tall and just barely fit on the wall against the low ceiling.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Liking the lazy Susan idea in the cabinets . Gee when take on a project Mike you don't fool around . Wish I could go in with such tenacity

I've got this feeling there's one heck of a learning curve to get to your skill level . But I am determined not to buy those prefab things at homedepot now after seeing your builds . Maybe that's a bad thing lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Since this is a forum about routing, I thought I would mention that I did use a router while prepping the side panels for each cabinet.

I set up a 1/2 inch rabbeting bit in the router table with the depth set at 1/4 inch. That allows the cabinet back to sit just a tad inset from the sides, top and bottom. I ran them over the cutter and my sweetie caught them on the other side.

You can see the rabbet in the first pic. I already had the back pieces cut and predrilled for screws. The screws are driven along the top and bottom. The sides get stapled together...and I got glue everywhere! 

Note: The backs are 1/2 inch thick. The sides are 3/4...all prefinished birch. The face frames are knotty alder.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok glue has always concerned me . If I had excessive glue on a cabinet door and wiped it off , does it not in fact coat the wood to the point where it's going to change the stain in some circumstances. Like a shiny spot or something?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike I'm really liking the colour of the stain your using . Now I'm getting concerned about what you have to do after this project as I suspect your all finished lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Mike I'm really liking the colour of the stain your using . Now I'm getting concerned about what you have to do after this project as I suspect your all finished lol


A friend has ordered two of the coolers that I was building last year. He wants them for Christmas. I told him I couldn't promise delivery in that time frame, but our work is coming along faster than I had expected. 

Also...the cabinets have prefinished plywood for the boxes. The glue simply wipes off. The face frames have been completely finished - stained, sealed, glazed and two additional coats of clear polyurethane so no glue damage there either.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Made a little more progress today. Only two more of the uppers to assemble. 'Bout time to hang 'em high!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking very good,, I do like your lazy Susan... cool idea!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The cabinet installer is here.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow it's coming along . Mike I have to say the more I look at those jacks the more I like the idea 

Having an agile wife doesn't hurt either I suppose


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Done! Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. Everything I have assembled is in place. I have a 1/8th-3/16 inch filler strip to make that will fit where the cabinet claw clamps are.

I feel real fortunate. Only a few shims were needed. Everything is level and square. Did I mention how much I like those jacks? They worked great!

We are not through by any means, but I think we are way ahead of where I thought we would be. This coming week I will start on the lower cabinets. Some careful measurements first, then I will start making the face frames. I hope to remove the two cabinets between the refrigerator and stove first, put down a ladder frame/toe kick and install those cabinets.

It won't be long before we will ripping out the old sink, removing the stove and eating off of paper plates.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike you have both done well. Love those jacks. Great WIP.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I just can't get over how easy you make things look as I believe you've got this down to a science .I'm sure looking forward to seeing the doors on with that stain . Nice work Mike and the Misses


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the good thoughts. Yes, my sweetie has been right by my side helping assemble the cabinets, and get 'em hung on the wall.

Right now, she is stocking the new cabinets with all of our seasonings.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking good, you have been busy.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The girl has been busy stocking the shelves. This morning I made her a third shelf for the cabinet to the right of the stove. The 7/64ths filler strip has been secured in place and the new vent hood is in service.

She is going to have us so organized I won't be able to find anything! 

While I am working on more cabinet stuff, she is proceeding with the first part of the base cabinet demo. Our grand daughter helped clean out the first two cabinets.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike this will be finished in no time flat the way your going.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Are you going to re arborite the same counter top?

I'm sure liking the lazy Susan . Sure looks like it holds a lot of stock plus nice access


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Are you going to re arborite the same counter top?
> 
> I'm sure liking the lazy Susan . Sure looks like it holds a lot of stock plus nice access


I don't know what that means. But we will be replacing the counter top with Silstone.

Those two corner cabinets filled the void that had been unused for the past 27 years.
The two bottom cabinets in the left corner have been removed. Plans are being drawn up to insert a diagonal corner cabinet with three drawers to fill part of that void also.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike, I hope you are paying all the staff a proper wage.......cakes, chocolates etc?????

great progress


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Mike, I hope you are paying all the staff a proper wage.......cakes, chocolates etc?????
> 
> great progress


Yes sir. Fed 'em good.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My sweetie wanted a cabinet to store all of the pill bottles and miscellaneous "stuff", so today, I built her a slender cabinet that will fit at the right end of the upper cabinets in the kitchen. With a door resembling an end panel, it will kinda go un-noticed to passers by.

She found an example at the big box store so I had a picture to go by. I drilled a bunch of shelf pin holes. She should get a kick out of organizing all the stuff that currently sits on the counter.

It is only 3 1/2 inches deep. I put it together with mostly pocket screws and a little glue. As soon as she gets it stained, I will spray the finish, install the back, and attach it to the end of the other cabinets.

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Clever boy...*



MT Stringer said:


> My sweetie wanted a cabinet to store all of the pill bottles and miscellaneous "stuff", so today, I built her a slender cabinet that will fit at the right end of the upper cabinets in the kitchen. With a door resembling an end panel, it will kinda go un-noticed to passers by.
> 
> She found an example at the big box store so I had a picture to go by. I drilled a bunch of shelf pin holes. She should get a kick out of organizing all the stuff that currently sits on the counter.
> 
> ...


That is a clever idea, Mike.

Good spot to hide valuables, also.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> That is a clever idea, Mike.
> 
> Good spot to hide valuables, also.


Yes sir. That to.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Yes sir. Fed 'em good.



Their drink or yours.........ROTFL.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Like the shelf idea for small stuff . Those are the little things that make the difference IMO


Well the staff doesn't look to overworked lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Their drink or yours.........ROTFL.....


Pepper!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Like the shelf idea for small stuff . Those are the little things that make the difference IMO
> 
> 
> Well the staff doesn't look to overworked lol


Thanks. It turned out nice. It took a little while to design, but everything fell into place nicely. She loves it already.

I will post a pic of it installed once it is finished.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Pepper!


No, no, thats a MEXICAN Corona Extra beer. LOL :sarcastic:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> No, no, thats a MEXICAN Corona Extra beer. LOL :sarcastic:


I also fell for that trick, I think the pepper is in the used bottle.......


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> I also fell for that trick, I think the pepper is in the used bottle.......


Yes I had noticed that, but been a Mexican Citizen I was JK. :sarcastic:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Yes I had noticed that, but been a Mexican Citizen I was JK. :sarcastic:


I didn't notice the bottle when I took the pic. Yeah, it was full in a previous life, but it has been relegated to salt and pepper duty. 

The girls like this quaint little Mexican restaurant. I think it is because they have a soft serve ice cream machine.  I like it too. :laugh:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I didn't notice the bottle when I took the pic. Yeah, it was full in a previous life, but it has been relegated to salt and pepper duty.
> 
> *The girls like this quaint little Mexican restaurant. I think it is because they have a soft serve ice cream machine.  I like it too.* :laugh:


You are a smart people :big_boss:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

lol, I haven't figured out what the heck this pepper thing is all about .
Do they put some crazy hot pepper in your drink that your not aware of?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> lol, I haven't figured out what the heck this pepper thing is all about .
> Do they put some crazy hot pepper in your drink that your not aware of?


Just plain salt and black pepper shakers so you can season your meal, if needed. Gives the table setting a little flair.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And now for an update.

Today, we made a road trip to nearby Brenham, Tx...about a 70 mile drive. We went to Evans Cabinet and Door to order the doors for the upper cabinets. The guy said it would take 12 - 15 days to make 'em. I had a list of the cabinet openings and pictures of each cabinet face frame. All is good to go. We pay for them when we return to pick up our order. And I should have a list ready to order the doors and drawer fronts for the bottom cabinets when I go to pick up my order. 

That turned out to be a short visit. We had our grand daughter and our sister in law in tow so, off we went to the Blue Bell Creamery! Brenham is the home of Blue Bell, established in 1907.

Good Lord, there must have been a thousand people there. They give tours and I guess everyone was trying to get in a tour before school starts next week.

We skipped the tour and went straight to The Parlor!!! Any flavor you desire, $1 a scoop! I will have two scoops of the Triple Chocolate, please. Yum, Yum. I wish y'all could have been with us. 

But since you couldn't, here are a few pics just to prove I ain't joshin' ya! :laugh:

But wait, there's more. When we got home, my wife started staining some of the pieces I have ready and then she helped me assemble the first three ladder frames for the bottom cabinets. I have to do a little trimming and fitting and they will be ready to level and screw to the wall. I did a test fit with the vinyl toe kick material in place to get an idea of what the final result will look like.

This is an easy way to get the cabinets level. And as an added bonus, I can cut six sides out of one sheet of 4x8 plywood because the sides are 23 1/4 x 31 inches tall.

I have enough material on hand to start building face frames and another ladder frame. And enough plywood the first three cabinets.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez you guys eat a lot in the States


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice to be able to make a family day trip out of the cabinet purchase.....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

One more piece of the puzzle has been put in place. I built a small medicine cabinet/key locker/whateveryouwanttocallit. 

I finished it today and got it installed. And my sweetie stocked it. Yep, a door has been ordered for it also. At present, we are not planning to put a knob on it. I would prefer it to look like an end panel of the upper cabinets.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Nice to be able to make a family day trip out of the cabinet purchase.....


Yes sir. We had a good time.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mike, one question, why dont you make the doors?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Mike, one question, why dont you make the doors?


Good question. I can do that. I have been making the doors for the previous projects.

However, time is of the essence. Our plan was to have the kitchen complete in time for our annual Christmas Dinner for our family. But our youngest daughter (26) is due with her second baby the week of Christmas. So, my wife said we need to plan for Thanksgiving instead. GULP!

Making 15 doors and that many or more drawer fronts is time consuming, so this time, we chose to order our doors instead.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Most doors I've made in one project was 10, and that wasn't fun... Felt like I was working in a production shop.

I think when I do my kitchen I'll look at ordering them also.

Kitchen looks great.

I like the idea of the cabinet on the end, but maybe make it a little deeper, like deep enough for a Jack Daniels bottle.....


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Good question. I can do that. I have been making the doors for the previous projects.
> 
> However, time is of the essence. Our plan was to have the kitchen complete in time for our annual Christmas Dinner for our family. But our youngest daughter (26) is due with her second baby the week of Christmas. So, my wife said we need to plan for Thanksgiving instead. GULP!
> 
> Making 15 doors and that many or more drawer fronts is time consuming, so this time, we chose to order our doors instead.


Gotcha


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jd99 said:


> I like the idea of the cabinet on the end, but maybe make it a little deeper, like deep enough for a Jack Daniels bottle.....


That is a good idea. A little late for me, but still a good idea. with a door knob-less door that looks like an end panel, your Jack would be safer than sitting out in the open.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Wish me luck. 

Gotta run the little router along the edge with a flush trim bit to clean it up. This is the support that, once stood up, will fit under the cabinet over the refrigerator on the right side against the other cabinets.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike I have never seen pieces of wood clamped like that to hold a large piece of stock vertically , very cool .
Did you see that done somewhere or is that patent pending via Mike lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Mike I have never seen pieces of wood clamped like that to hold a large piece of stock vertically , very cool .
> Did you see that done somewhere or is that patent pending via Mike lol


I had a dream about it last night! :jester:

That black bag is a sand bag I used with my studio lights.

I had seen the support brackets somewhere on the internet and made some 2 years ago. Finally got to use them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The routing operation was a success. I used my newly acquired DeWalt compact router with a flush trim bit. It was easy to control and worked well.

Most of this piece of cabinet will not be seen so mostly, it just holds to front trim piece. 

We are slowly moving forward. More stuff to assemble this week. Thank goodness our front door is a 36 incher! The two diagonal corner cabinets and the diagonal corner sink base are pretty big. Gotta turn them on their side. They will fit through the door with no problem.

Did I mention we had had a little help along the way? 
Gotta love grandkids.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm getting this feeling the grand kids are liking when grandpa takes them on these outings. 
I imagine when they reach junior high they will be showing the shop teacher a thing or to lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm getting this feeling the grand kids are liking when grandpa takes them on these outings.
> I imagine when they reach junior high they will be showing the shop teacher a thing or to lol


This time it was grandma who took them to the store. The toe kick was in the very back of the store but they insisted on carrying the pieces. Shorty's was dragging on the floor behind her.

True story: Last weekend, my daughter and husband went to Home Depot. As they were turning in, Bella (the little blonde) said Momma, are we going shopping here? Yes.
Bella - Are we going to buy some boards? 

My daughter said Mom and dad, what have y'all done to my child?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> This time it was grandma who took them to the store. The toe kick was in Are we going to buy some boards?
> 
> My daughter said Mom and dad, what have y'all done to my child?


Lmao , now that's good !


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today, we installed the big cabinet over the refrigerator. 41 1/2 inches wide x 24" deep x 22" high. It will provide a lot of storage that we haven't had for the past 27 years.

To install the cabinet, we used one of the cabinet jacks, and boy, was it ever the tool for the job! My son in law stopped by after work and helped lift the big cabinet onto the ledger boards. My wife set the jack under the cabinet, and with a few turns of the handle, it was a done deal. So easy, even a caveman can do it! Or a *******! Just ask her. 

Note: The cabinet is level two ways and plumb. Made me happy.

I have the end panel finished and ready to install but I am waiting until the adjacent cabinets are installed. I may/may not need a small filler strip to make everything come out right.

I hear noise coming from the kitchen. SWMBO is in the kitchen tearing out the remaining base cabinets.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That didn't take long.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today, we removed all but one of the base cabinets. That darned sink, which is the root cause of this renovation, is still standing and in service. Just barely, but hanging in there. It will be gone in the next few days.

One of our nephews stopped by and loaded up three of the cabinets and the counter top that was on it. Looks like router table top material to me. 

Sometime next week, the remaining two cabinets will be picked up. In the mean time, we will be building the replacements. And we should be getting a call from the door manufacturer to come pick up our order for the upper cabinet doors.

Things are moving along at a nice steady pace. Feeling pretty thankful for that.

My sweetie is a go getter. Some of the screws that were used to attach the cabinets to the wall missed the studs. She wouldn't give up until she got them out.

Hope to get the electrical relocated for the microwave tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

You have both done well Mike. Should look great when the doors go on and someone will be very happy.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ive never seen a double corner sink like that before . Looks like a good way to get water on the floor often IMO lol . Glad to hear it's a goner


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Ive never seen a double corner sink like that before . Looks like a good way to get water on the floor often IMO lol . Glad to hear it's a goner


Our neighbor told us yesterday their sink is identical to ours.  Must have been a happenin' thing back in'83!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Our neighbor told us yesterday their sink is identical to ours.  Must have been a happenin' thing back in'83!


Yes they had some silly ideas back then. I remember aluminum house wiring started getting used around the late 70's, yet another bad idea


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Yes they had some silly ideas back then. I remember aluminum house wiring started getting used around the late 70's, yet another bad idea


So far today, we have assembled one cabinet and part of another. Slowly making our way through the list.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today was a good day. The first cabinet went together without any hang ups. The second one, was different. We took our time and securely fastened a center divider/support to separate the drawer slides from the drawers and the dual garbage can pull out. Everything worked out OK. Somehow, I managed to make the opening for the pull out a little wider than needed, but a couple of filler strips fixed that. I think my sweetie is going to stain the exposed edge of the filler pieces.

This coming week should be a good week. We are down to three cabinets - all diagonal corner cabinets with the big one being the corner sink. One at a time.

Heck we might be ordering our counter top in the next couple of weeks. Electrical is scheduled for early this coming week, and we should be getting a plumber to change out the water supply valves.

It is all coming together. No doubt we will enjoy it when complete. Might even do some cooking.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks good, 

when I remodeled my kitchen here in California, I made the garbage can pull out a little different, I put the slide down low, and made a tray about 4" to 5" tall that the base of the garbage can sits in (it made it easier to pull out to take and dump it), I also added a cubby hole in the tray that is big enough to hold a roll of plastic garbage bags.

Bet you'll be glad when it's all done.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Dan. The electrician came by yesterday and ran a new 20A circuit for the microwave. Glad to have that done. The plumber will be here tomorrow to change out the thirty year old water supply valves for the sink and dishwasher. They are sweat mount type.

I hope to have the cabinet built and installed by the time he gets here. 

Today I installed an outlet so the disposal can simply be plugged in. Previously it was hard wired and the wires were exposed at the end of some armored conduit. Now, everything is nice and neat.

Lunch break is over. Time to get back at it.
More pics coming soon.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sounds like you've got a game plan Mike . I'm sure it would take me three times to get it right


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Sounds like you've got a game plan Mike . I'm sure it would take me three times to get it right


Thanks. Just trying to get things right. We just finished leveling the ladder frames for the right side of the kitchen. Everything is level. The last five cabinets will sit on the frames. Time to apply the adhesive to the vinyl toe kick and attach it with clamps.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow! What a day. No wonder I am tired.

As mentioned earlier, first thing this morning, I installed a new outlet for the disposal.

Then we built the ladder frame for the sink cabinet and set it in place with the others. Next, we leveled all of the frames and anchored them to the wall and each other. That actually turned out to be fairly easy. A few shims here and there is all it took.

Then my sweetie installed the vinyl toe kick with an abundance of clamps. While the adhesive was curing, we took a short ride to pick up our SUV which was in the repair shop. Somehow we developed a leaky radiator at 43K miles. :-(

After returning home, we started building the sink base cabinet. It turned out to be fairly easy even though it was kinda bulky. Fortunately the front door is wide enough that we were able to bring it in that way.

I made an opening in the back for the plumbing to fit through. After laying out the lines, I rough cut just inside them with a jig saw. Then I attached some boards with double sided tape and cleaned up the cut with a flush trim bit in my router. Now the opening is neat and clean looking.

Last thing we did was set the other cabinets in place for a test fit. I should get them anchored in place tomorrow.

Then all I have left is to assemble the two remaining diagonal corner cabinets...and build 23 drawers!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*Glue spots.*



RainMan1 said:


> Ok glue has always concerned me . If I had excessive glue on a cabinet door and wiped it off , does it not in fact coat the wood to the point where it's going to change the stain in some circumstances. Like a shiny spot or something?


Rick if you add *White Vinegar * to the water you use to remove the excess glue you will not get any light spots when staining. This will also keep your glue water from going rancid if you leave it sit for a while.

Great job Mike, hang in there!!!!

Dick


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Willway said:


> Rick if you add *White Vinegar * to the water you use to remove the excess glue you will not get any light spots when staining. This will also keep your glue water from going rancid if you leave it sit for a while.
> 
> Great job Mike, hang in there!!!!
> 
> Dick


Thx, I'll have to remember that one Dick .



Mike I just noticed your sliders for your garbage can , great idea. In the front , are those short vertically installed front drawer slides that pivot when the can slides forward?

Ok looking again ,I think there for height adjustment ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Thx, I'll have to remember that one Dick .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The drawer front will be attached to those metal brackets.
That's a rev-a-shelf product.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike:

Are you going to use lazy susan shelves on the lower corner cabinet? also are you going to use the double corner door hinge? (I forget what they called the hinge setup)

when I did mine I used the lazy susan shelves and the double hinge setup to do the corner doors, but later on I saw an installation where the door fronts where attached to the lazy susan and rotated around inside the cabinet. 

I think when I do the Oregon house, I might try the method of attaching the door fronts to the lazy susan shelves, and they rotate into the cabinet, for the corner unit

Looking good!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> The drawer front will be attached to those metal brackets.
> That's a rev-a-shelf product.


Duh! My bad


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Mike:
> 
> Are you going to use lazy susan shelves on the lower corner cabinet? also are you going to use the double corner door hinge? (I forget what they called the hinge setup)
> 
> ...


My wife wants drawers. She is tired of digging in the old cabinets. So, I am building drawers for the two diagonal corner cabinets (and all of the other cabs). I ordered 28 inch drawer slides for the corner cabs. They will be here tomorrow. I hope to build 30 inch deep drawers. Top two drawer openings are 4 1/2 inch x 13. The other two are 9 3/4 inch deep x 13 inches wide. Lots of room for her pots and pans. I am also using 1/2 inch for all drawer bottoms.

I will know more after a test fit and some careful measurements. I think I could have gone with up to 34 inch deep drawers.  We'll see.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Not that the top cabinets are a cake walk but I have to say that these bottom cabinets are looking a little more complicated ,if not intimidating


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Not that the top cabinets are a cake walk but I have to say that these bottom cabinets are looking a little more complicated ,if not intimidating


These cabinets are having a hard time with my head! 

I never have been good with angles. Just laying out the cut lines for the bottom for each of the diagonal corner cabinets has been a real pain. But, they are fitting nicely, so all is good. I couldn't have built the corner cabinets (upper or lower) without the help from my friend Paul Early. I commissioned him to draw the plans. They are very accurate (to the 64ths of an inch). I told him I didn't have anything that would measure to 1/32, much less 64ths. So, really, what is 53/64ths? :sad:

We got one of the two corner cabinets assembled enough that we could stop and call it a day. I have to do some thinking about the 28 inch long drawer installation.

Here's the progress from today.
More tomorrow. Slowly but surely, we are getting there.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gee 53/64th's seems like a lot IMHO, but each to his own 

Just kidding Mike as I suspect you meant 3/64th's


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Gee 53/64th's seems like a lot IMHO, but each to his own
> 
> Just kidding Mike as I suspect you meant 3/64th's


No, I mean 39 53/64ths!  Or 34 23/64ths.

Is that precise or what?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

We will sleep well tonight knowing that the sink will fit. The cabinet takes up 42 inches of wall space from the corner out along each wall. The sink is standard width of 33 inches. Once the counter top is installed and the hole cut for the sink, it will be about 1 1/2 inches closer to the front of the cabinet.

The counter top installer will put down a 3/4 inch plywood deck for the counter top to rest on.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> No, I mean 39 53/64ths!  Or 34 23/64ths.
> 
> Is that precise or what?


Sorry boss , got it now 


Btw much nicer looking sink!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Sorry boss , got it now
> 
> 
> Btw much nicer looking sink!


Thanks. My sweetie is loving the progress. I think we would be further along if I would get out of her way!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today, we got one of the two diagonal corner cabinets assembled and set in place for a test fit.

One more just like it and the cabinet building phase of our kitchen remodel will be complete. Of course, I still have a boatload of drawers to build but that is next week! 

And the doors for the wall cabinets will be ready Monday. Yay!

For the diagonal drawers, I purchased 28 inch drawer slides instead of the normal 22 inchers. I had to make a false back so I could mount the rear brackets for the slides. It is glued, screwed and stapled to the cabinet carcase. Nice and solid. I had to add a filler piece to each side because the only plywood I had available wasn't wide enough to do the job when both edges were cut to a 45 deg angle. Two pieces of 3/4 ply screwed to the back filled the void nicely.

And I attached a piece to the back of each side of the face frame to provide additional support to the front of each slide.

The drawer slides were easy to install, especially since my sweetie took on that task.  Gotta love a helper like that. I know I do.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Got to love it when the off sider can fit inside the cupboards.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

old55 said:


> Got to love it when the off sider can fit inside the cupboards.


Well there must have been some careful planning there . I was expecting a wooden jig or something to line up the slider perfectly before securing them?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well there must have been some careful planning there . I was expecting a wooden jig or something to line up the slider perfectly before securing them?


I can't show all of my tricks. 

But yeah, spacers were used. No measuring or any of that complicated stuff.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> . No measuring or any of that complicated stuff.


Ancient Chinese secret huh :


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mike, now you have a couple of big "SECRET" places there, in the sides of the diagonal drawers.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> Mike, now you have a couple of big "SECRET" places there, in the sides of the diagonal drawers.


Yes sir. Sad part is those corners (both upper and lower) had gone unused since the house was built in 1983.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay! The last cabinet has been assembled and set in place. It went together pretty fast.

The work list is getting shorter.

Level and anchor all base cabinets
Pick up order for upper doors Monday and order drawer fronts.
Start building drawers.
Test fit doors, drill for concealed hinges and stain.

That should keep me busy for a week or so.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Time for a road trip! We picked up our order today. Fourteen doors, sanded and ready to stain. I had three cabinets that didn't have a center stile, so I couldn't stop until we had those doors mounted to test the opening between the doors. They are a perfect fit! Just a tweak or two on the hinges lined the doors perfectly.

Hopefully we will get to start staining them tomorrow.

On our way back to Houston, we stopped at a tile and stone dealer and bought some dark brown non sanded grout for the mosiac tiles my sweetie has put on the wall behind the oven. Now I get to build a frame for it.

Dang our good timing. When we rolled into Brenham this morning, it was time for lunch! :lol: Yep, another chicken fried steak, mashed taters and fried okra!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Man that your version of fried chicken looks so good! I really gotta try this


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Man that your version of fried chicken looks so good! I really gotta try this


:lol:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The weather has been bad this week. We got a lot of rain from the remnants of the Hurricane out west. I couldn't go to the lumber yard to buy material for drawer stock so I scrounged through my lumber rack and dug out all of the maple I could find. And a few pieces of poplar.

After milling, I came up with enough to build six drawers. Those are ready for final sanding and assembly.

This morning I was greeted with blue skies and mild temps so off I went. Hopefully, I brought home enough for the remaining drawers. It will be a lot of work, but worth it to me.

Details of milling the drawer stock can be found in this thread.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great WIP Mike looks as though you will be quite busy for awhile yet.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

OOO-WEEE! A lot of "pretty" in this picture. :dance3:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful doors, mike.

PC does not allow me to comment on the model...LOL.

Are these the doors your ordered from the factory near the Chicken Fried Steak Joint.....VBG


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Beautiful doors, mike.
> 
> PC does not allow me to comment on the model...LOL.
> 
> Are these the doors your ordered from the factory near the Chicken Fried Steak Joint.....VBG


Yes sir. Thanks. Our drawer fronts will be ready for pickup this coming Friday. :dance3:


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like those doors, I haven't seen that style yet.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Industrial Strength Drawers*

Man, those are skookum (solid) drawer pieces! Holy Hanna.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I had been out in the shop prepping drawer stock for our cabinets. When I stopped to take a break, I came into the kitchen and found that my sweetie had installed the doors!

That's teamwork.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I had been out in the shop prepping drawer stock for our cabinets. When I stopped to take a break, I came into the kitchen and found that my sweetie had installed the doors!
> 
> *That's teamwork. *


*Priceless !* :yes4:


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> I had been out in the shop prepping drawer stock for our cabinets. When I stopped to take a break, I came into the kitchen and found that my sweetie had installed the doors!
> 
> That's teamwork.


Does your sweetie have a sister? :sarcastic:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

boogalee said:


> Does your sweetie have a sister? :sarcastic:


ha ha, yes. :haha:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Mike those look awesome ! I'm really loving the color of the stain you chose


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow Mike those look awesome ! I'm really loving the color of the stain you chose


Thanks. It is slowly coming together.
The drawer fronts will be ready for pick up Friday.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

One last road trip!
We took the short 70 mile drive to pick up our order for drawer fronts, a couple of doors and an end panel for the end of the base cabinets.

And we found a quaint old time short order cafe and...
yep, the lunch special was Chicken Fried Steak! :dance3:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Here I am hungry as heck and you have post more of that chicken fried steak ! Guess I'll open up a can of sardines lol (the worst part is I'm not joking as I'm really having sardines for supper  )


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

There I was thinking TACOS _were_ Mexican food. Apparently it's it's own food group!
Fortunately Pepto-Bismol is the same in Spanish...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Here I am hungry as heck and you have post more of that chicken fried steak ! Guess I'll open up a can of sardines lol (the worst part is I'm not joking as I'm really having sardines for supper  )


Sorry about that. If it was me, I would throw the sardines away and eat the can.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Sorry about that. If it was me, I would throw the sardines away and eat the can.


Rick will need the empty cans to repair his FORD.......VBG.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Sorry about that. If it was me, I would throw the sardines away and eat the can.


Well there actually not that bad if your hungry enough . That was gourmay for me as usually it's Kraft dinner . I add cheese wiz to doll it up a bit if it's a payday weekend 






jw2170 said:


> Rick will need the empty cans to repair his FORD.......VBG.


James I think that trucks made of fiber glass?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mmmm...KD and sardines!
Lemon-Garlic Sardine Fettuccine Recipe | Eating Well


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Outdoor spray booth!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The past few days, we have been working on the remaining 15 drawers for our kitchen. That included milling the lumber, gluing up two boards per drawer piece to eventually end up with 9 inch deep drawers. 

Yesterday, we spent a couple of hours planing the boards to end up with 5/8 inch thick stock.

Today was a really productive day. Using the Porter Cable dovetail jig, we cut half blind dovetails for all fifteen drawers, routed the grooves for the drawer bottoms, and routed the dadoes for the backs to fit in. They are ready to assemble.

It was fun. My sweetie was by my side the whole time helping plane the boards, set up for routing the dovetails, routing the grooves for the bottoms and cutting the dadoes for the backs. She was a big help and we got a lot done.

Looks like we will order the counter top next week. Yippeee!

Here are a few pics of our productivity of the past couple of days.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm exhausted just looking at all that work lol


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Mike.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm sure loving those stained doors , at least I think there doors or fronts . I love how stain looks as it brings out the hilights so well . The knots really help the look IMO


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I'm sure loving those stained doors , at least I think there doors or fronts . I love how stain looks as it brings out the hilights so well . The knots really help the look IMO


Thanks Rick.

After applying the General Finishes Columbia Maple Gel Stain, we spray a coat of the clear finish, then apply General finishes Van **** Brown Glaze. That slightly darkens the overall look and it highlights the Knotty Alder. Another couple of coats of the clear finish and that's it. Some sanding and scuffing in between coats help smooth out the finish.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well the outcome is going to be incredible , but I think you already know that . Sure am looking forward to seeing these cabinets when there done ! Nice work Mike and the misses


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well the outcome is going to be incredible , but I think you already know that . Sure am looking forward to seeing these cabinets when there done ! Nice work Mike and the misses


Thanks.
I have 5 drawers assembled...10 to go.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

This kitchen is coming up beautifully Mike. All the work by you both has been well worth it and a pleasure to watch unfold.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

YIPPEEE! That is the one we were looking for! Why is it the last one is always at the bottom of the pile? 21 drawers complete. A little sanding and these last 15 will be ready for the spray booth. :dance3:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking at there construction I'm learning something here as I wasn't aware the bottom is held in a dado'ed section , as are the sides .
I can see where yours should be heavy duty and good for years to come.
Is that typical construction or are you making them above spec?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Looking at there construction I'm learning something here as I wasn't aware the bottom is held in a dado'ed section , as are the sides .
> I can see where yours should be heavy duty and good for years to come.
> Is that typical construction or are you making them above spec?


Thanks Rick.

Here's my story and I'm stickin' to it! :laugh:

I chose to cut the half blind dovetail joints on the front of the drawers only. Used in kitchen cabinets, I don't see any need cut the dovetails on the rear of the drawers. That saves a considerable amount of time.

Also, In one video I watched, the guys were building drawers with the rear piece dadoed into the sides. Also, the lower portion of the rear piece was cut off so the bottom simply slid into the groove in the drawer sides. A couple of screws secures it so it can't go anywhere. That has made my drawer construction fairly easy.

I have one drawer left to build. It is a custom drawer to hold our utensils. 

It won't be long now.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Here's my story and I'm stickin' to it! :laugh:
> 
> I chose to cut the half blind dovetail joints on the front of the drawers only. Used in kitchen cabinets, I don't see any need cut the dovetails on the rear of the drawers. That saves a considerable amount of time.
> 
> Also, In one video I watched, the guys were building drawers with the rear piece dadoed into the sides. Also, the lower portion of the rear piece was cut off so the bottom simply slid into the groove in the drawer sides. A couple of screws secures it so it can't go anywhere. That has made my drawer construction fairly easy.


That's exactly how Norm usually builds his drawers on the TV. Is that a good recommendation or not, I guess that depends on your opinion of him  I think it's a good one though, it makes complete sense. The front joints of the drawer are put under a lot of strain every time you pull the drawer open, but the back joints don't suffer anything like the same wear and tear. And if you did put dovetails there for esthetic reasons, you'd hardly ever see them.

The satisfaction will be priceless when you can come down every morning into a kitchen you've built yourself to your own exacting standards. I'm envious!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

AndyL said:


> That's exactly how Norm usually builds his drawers on the TV. Is that a good recommendation or not, I guess that depends on your opinion of him  I think it's a good one though, it makes complete sense. The front joints of the drawer are put under a lot of strain every time you pull the drawer open, but the back joints don't suffer anything like the same wear and tear. And if you did put dovetails there for esthetic reasons, you'd hardly ever see them.
> 
> The satisfaction will be priceless when you can come down every morning into a kitchen you've built yourself to your own exacting standards. I'm envious!


Thanks Andy. I haven't seen the shows you speak off.
It has been a lot of work, but the end result will be worth it. A true team effort.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Today was a good day. We got half of our drawer fronts installed. Hope to finished the others tomorrow.

I have included a few pics showing how I prepped the drawer fronts for the drawer pulls.

Basically, I used a plastic template to drill the holes. The problem was the predrilled holes didn't work so I had to drill some specifically for our hardware. Then when it came time to drill the wider pieces, I had to make a custom jig. It worked well also.

With the jigs, all I had to do was determine the center of each piece, then line up the centerline of the jig with my mark and punch two small marks with a scratch awl. Then take them to the drill press and drill the holes. Fortunately, I managed to drill all of the holes in the right places! :dance3:

To mount the drawer fronts, I set up a spacer along one side of the cabinet and a spacer under each drawer. All were spaced with 1/2 inch overlay left and right and upper and lower. I used a 1/2 inch set up block to set up the spacers. That made everything line up properly. 

I used a pair of pocket screws to attach the front to the drawer. Then from the inside of the drawer, I drilled pilot holes and installed four pocket screws on the smaller drawers and six on the deeper drawers. Then I removed the two pocket screws from the front and drilled the hole through the drawer so the drawer pull could be bolted on. We had to use longer screws than what came with the drawer pulls because the drawer front is 13/16 thich and the drawer box is 5/8 inch thick.

I am proud to say the drawers are beginning to look like a professional built them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Our kitchen cabinet remodel is just about over. I still have one drawer to build. It is a custom utensil drawer with several stainless steel utensil holders. I will start on it tomorrow.

In the meantime, we have completed installing the drawer fronts, and all hardware.

Our punch list is getting really short.
- Waiting for installer to template the cabinets for the new counter top.
- Install brick back splash
- Install Crown Moulding.
- Fire up the gumbo pot!!! 

Here are some pics of the completed cabinets.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Mike . I'll bet your very happy with the outcome 

Geez I just went back a page and seen the drill press . That made me cringe seeing that , but how else are the handles going to attach lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Very nice Mike . I'll bet your very happy with the outcome
> 
> Geez I just went back a page and seen the drill press . That made me cringe seeing that , but how else are the handles going to attach lol


The holes are guaranteed to be straight. 

No boo boos. Twenty one drawers and everything is lined up.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike you both must be very pleased with what you have accomplished. Looks very nice.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Really very good work there, you are at one OUT for the victory. LOL.
Is that a Kreg Automaxx clamp?, does it really works excelent?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Old55.



RÖENTGEEP said:


> Really very good work there, you are at one OUT for the victory. LOL.
> Is that a Kreg Automaxx clamp?, does it really works excelent?


Thanks. No, it is the regular Kreg model. This one.

There wasn't much to clamp to underneath the cabinet so I tried the Kreg. The round end worked perfect. Then I had to add a 3/4" shim and a second piece so the clamp could apply even pressure to hold the upright board in proper alignment. It was tough working in a tight spot and down low. Especially for this old guy with bad knees.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Old55.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, OK, thanks. I want to buy the Automaxx, some day.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

*Custom Utensil Drawer*

Today was a good one. We installed the last drawer, a custom made utensil drawer. Early in our planning phase, my sweetie showed me a picture and said, "I want one of these". (see pic below) I said "OK"

Over the last few days, I built the drawer and finished it.

It turned out nice.

*And with that, our kitchen cabinet building is complete!* :dance3:

The counter top people will be here Monday to make the template. We have contacted a contractor to see about installing the crown moulding. That is one project I don't want any part of.

Once everything has been installed, I will take some "After" pics and post them here.

Thanks to everyone that has been following our project. I am pretty happy about the end result.
Mike


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good really like the utensil drawer that is a great idea.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Never seen that done before , looks like a great idea !


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mike.. Thank You for taking the time and effort to document your remodel the way that you have. I've no doubts that this thread will be referenced by many folks for years to come! The results speak for themselves. 

Most excellent!!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Mike.. Thank You for taking the time and effort to document your remodel the way that you have. I've no doubts that this thread will be referenced by many folks for years to come! The results speak for themselves.
> 
> Most excellent!!


Totally agree with this, congrats.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I am sitting here patiently waiting for the countertop guy to show up to make the template.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay! The crown molding has been installed! And the vegetable bins have been stocked! :dance3:

Disclaimer: I hired a local contractor to install the crown molding. I had 30 feet stained, finished and ready to go. He didn't make a single miss cut. Everything fits nice and looks great. We are very happy with the results. 

The upper cabinets are complete.

All that is left is the countertop installation in a cuple of weeks and back splash. It won't be long now.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

. Looking really good Mike, can not wait to see it done,


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive Mike , thanks for the update 

Hey I misunderstood that storage area underneith the cabinets as I thought they were designated for potatoes not potatoe chips lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Very impressive Mike , thanks for the update
> 
> Hey I misunderstood that storage area underneith the cabinets as I thought they were designated for potatoes not potatoe chips lol


heh heh, for now potato chips and corn chips will have to do. :laugh:
She did that, not me. But I thought it was right on!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> heh heh, for now potato chips and corn chips will have to do. :laugh:
> She did that, not me. But I thought it was right on!



lol I thought the same as they looked right at home there


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Yay! The crown molding has been installed! And the vegetable bins have been stocked! :dance3:
> 
> Disclaimer:* I hired a local contractor to install the crown molding.* I had 30 feet stained, finished and ready to go. He didn't make a single miss cut. Everything fits nice and looks great. We are very happy with the results.
> 
> ...


I ask myself why did you that??

I like the results.


----------



## Messy (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you for such a great thread.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> I ask myself why did you that??
> 
> I like the results.


No way I could have made those cuts. Forty fives are hard enough for me to figure out. But 22 1/2 deg cut upside down and backwards? No way. The job was well done and makes our kitchen look even better.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> No way I could have made those cuts. Forty fives are hard enough for me to figure out. But 22 1/2 deg cut upside down and backwards? No way. The job was well done and makes our kitchen look even better.


Ok, gotcha (I imagined that reason). Yes the look is really good. Congrats.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm redoing my kitchen today as well. replacing all the bottom cabinets. new countertop on order. tearing up tile and putting down an engineered hardwood floating floor. here's my before. (took these when i came to look at the house before buying.)


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

*drawer fronts*



MT Stringer said:


> One last road trip!
> We took the short 70 mile drive to pick up our order for drawer fronts, a couple of doors and an end panel for the end of the base cabinets.
> 
> And we found a quaint old time short order cafe and...
> yep, the lunch special was Chicken Fried Steak! :dance3:


where did you buy the drawer fronts? do they have a website to order online? i'm in new jersey.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

sjonesphoto said:


> where did you buy the drawer fronts? do they have a website to order online? i'm in new jersey.


Evans cabinets in Brenham, Tx. Check out their website. Call 'em if you like. They are nice folks.

http://www.evanscabinetanddoor.com/


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

ANTICIPATION! The clock is ticking. The counter top guys are scheduled to be here tomorrow to do the installation. Not sure if I will get any sleep tonight!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> ANTICIPATION! The clock is ticking. The counter top guys are scheduled to be here tomorrow to do the installation. Not sure if I will get any sleep tonight!


Why did you have to tease us like this . Now I won't sleep lol . I was hoping you'd post after the smoke cleared 

Good luck with the install tomorrow . Hope all goes smooth


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> Why did you have to tease us like this . Now I won't sleep lol


Better not tell the counter top guys how many people around the world are waiting on seeing their work, the pressure might get to them


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

AndyL said:


> Better not tell the counter top guys how many people around the world are waiting on seeing their work, the pressure might get to them


Now that's funny. I never thought of it that way.

Well, there didn't seem to be any pressure on their part. Just two guys, and threatening skies! :fie:

But they got the job done before the rain set in. We are very pleased.

Today we are starting to brick the back splash (like our buffet wall).

Here is a *sneak peak* of their work.  Finished pics coming soon.

Mike


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Pretty sharp Mike, nice job done counter tops


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice , Mike . Complements your own work beautifully.



Rog


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. The installers said they had never seen a utensil drawer or a vegetable bin like ours in any of the kitchens they had worked in.

I like the way they had their truck rigged for hauling the counter top and storing their tools. They were good. The custom fit on the bar top around the wall and on the backsplash around the receptacle was excellent.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice finish Mike.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well thats very impressive Mike and I think the color compliments your cupboards well . That's a neat looking sink you chose too as I've never seen one like that before


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well thats very impressive Mike and I think the color compliments your cupboards well . That's a neat looking sink you chose too as I've never seen one like that before


Thanks Rick. I saved to bar top for you. If you are up to a road trip, come get it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Rick. I saved to bar top for you. If you are up to a road trip, come get it.


Thanks anyways Mike but I prefer the shade of your new cabinets lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great project, Mike; your counter-top guys did you proud.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Mike, congrats for all that wonderful work from you, your wife and the counter topers. :yes4:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I just noticed the vertical outlet on the right hand side of the sink . It sure fit well as there wasnt really any room for error .
Mike I seen a neat system at my friends recently , as the outlet was almost flush with the counter top but when you pushed on it it would telescope up


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay, the bricklayer is here. 

The job is winding down. The back splash is going up. I just finished installing trim under the bar top. Time to do a little caulking.

Two pieces of trim left to stain and finish. Grout the brick and seal it and do the touch up painting and we will be completely through. :dance3:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful job you should both be pleased.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Yay, the bricklayer is here.
> 
> The job is winding down. The back splash is going up. I just finished installing trim under the bar top. Time to do a little caulking.
> 
> Two pieces of trim left to stain and finish. Grout the brick and seal it and do the touch up painting and we will be completely through. :dance3:


Wow working on the backsplash in the corner like that must be a bit monotonous .
I have to learn how to tile one of these days as I'm building a new shower .
Hopefully "even a RainMan can do it "


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Finished!

Our kitchen remodel is complete and it is open for business. WE started in August by removing all of the cabinets. First the uppers were replaced and restocked. Then the lowers were removed and new ones built and installed. All of the old cabinets found a new home. Sorry folks, no destruction to see here like on TV. 

With a short time frame to work with (grand baby due in a couple of weeks), we farmed out the doors and drawers fronts to Evans Custom Cabinet and Door in Brenham, Tx. They did a great job.

Countertops are in and the plumbing is complete. I have a couple of small touch up jobs (paint and spackle) but this can wait until after Thanksgiving diner, or maybe a few says after that. 

Here are the final set of images. It has been a lot of work but everything came out great, and as planned out on a sketch pad. :yes4:

If you look closely underneath the cabinets to the right of the stove, you might get glimpse of some under cabinet power strips. They are angled downward and have two outlets each. They are hardwired into the kitchen circuit.

The brick back splash turned out better than anticipated.

Note: The counter top guys said they have never seen a vegetable bin like ours! Or a pull out utensil drawer like ours in any of the homes they have worked in. :dance3:

It was a team effort and we got-r-done.

Thanks to everyone that has been following our progress. I hope you liked it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And a few more...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Without words !!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice Mike . You must be disbelief that this is behind you . My favorite part is the smallest part , the cabinet that opens to expose spices

I just noticed that log that holds candles . Did you make that Mike?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice Mike . You must be disbelief that this is behind you . My favorite part is the smallest part , the cabinet that opens to expose spices
> 
> I just noticed that log that holds candles . Did you make that Mike?


Thanks Rick.

Yes sir. It was a branch from a tree that had been cut down on my step daughters farm in Oklahoma. I believe it is White Oak. I stood at my jointer and run the limb across it over and over until I had a flat side. Then I bored the recessed holes with a Forstner bit.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations Mike, job well done you should be proud!
Oh, same goes for your apprentice


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great idea Mike with the candles . Something I'd like to attempt someday 

Btw the more I look at the bins mounted under the cabinets the more I like it . Quite a unique feature and something I may never see again.
I'm going to buy you all new stainless appliances when I win the lotto though


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Man that came out top notch...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> I'm going to buy you all new stainless appliances when I win the lotto though


Ha ha ha. Thanks. I can get the store name and location if you need it - Sears, HD or Louse.:yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As professional a job as I have seen anywhere.

Well done Mike, and great photo tutorial...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Ha ha ha. Thanks. I can get the store name and location if you need it - Sears, HD or Louse.:yes4:


Ya the black sink with the white appliances remind me to much of my gym which I call the tuxedo look lol.
I'm getting a strong feeling that change is coming my way very soon . Not sure if I'm going to win big on the lotto or get hit by a soviet satellite though :blink:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike that's a great finish to a fantastic job. 

I am sure we have all appreciated your knowledge, abilities, explanations and photos. You both should be very proud of yourselves.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Ross. Rick, those appliances are going to be around for some time to come. They are too new to replace. Bummer, huh. Just wait, next year white will be all the rage!  

Stainless is just a fad. :yes4:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

:no:


MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Ross. Rick, those appliances are going to be around for some time to come. They are too new to replace. Bummer, huh. Just wait, next year white will be all the rage!
> 
> Stainless is just a fad. :yes4:


Oh crap I was watching CNN and Russia is orienting a satellite over us right now? What are the chances :fie:


Btw I'm a white appliance type of guy as I'm old school . Those stainless ones require a full time cleaning lady


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Fantastic Mike. So many nice touches. Thanks for sharing the whole process with us.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Andy.
It's time to break it in. Dinner is in the works!

Note the iPad mini on the cookbook stand! :dance3:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Liking the iPad stand idea. That would be just to convenient for recipes


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Liking the iPad stand idea. That would be just to convenient for recipes


Christmas gifts last year.
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/44242-christmas-presents.html


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Christmas Dinner is on the stove. Dueling gumbos! Shrimp gumbo in the big pot and chicken and sausage in the other.

I have been waiting since August for this moment! :dance3:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gee you guys know how to eat down south . Here all I have is two frozen turkey dinners lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Gee you guys know how to eat down south . Here all I have is two frozen turkey dinners lol


Thanks. We are taking dinner to our daughter/hubby across town. They brought the new arrival home yesterday evening.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The benefits of a new kitchen. She loves to cook in it.
Good times straight ahead! :grin:


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

All of it looks fantastic, but I really dig the brick backsplash. How did you grout it without mucking up the brickface? Did you cut actual bricks on a tile saw or buy them cut and ready? Looks great!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Shadowrider said:


> All of it looks fantastic, but I really dig the brick backsplash. How did you grout it without mucking up the brickface? Did you cut actual bricks on a tile saw or buy them cut and ready? Looks great!


Thanks.

We bought the brick directly from the manufacturer.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7rwap7u2nm_b

It was applied with mastic, then grouted when dry. The grout was wiped off with a wet sponge.

Yes, we had to cut quiet a few with a tile saw. Cut to fit.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Call me jealous!!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mike, if my wife was to see these pics, she would be screeming, "NOOOOO!! NO MORE BRICKS!!" LOL When we remodeled ours (and I made new cabinets) a couple of years ago, the first thing to go was the bricks! My wife HATED those bricks! Yours don't look like they stick out too much from the grout, so it may not be too bad. And they look fairly well sealed! But ours were real brick, but thin (probably 1/4") slices, that were then glued to a black background, to look like black grout. And each tops of every single brick would collect dust and splashed food being prepared. Aint very easy to wipe off bricks. Her back splash is now formica, with wood trim. It just wipes clean with a rag! And I find that she too, enjoys cooking again, in the new kitchen!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Lee. The bricks are real but they don't stick out and they are easy to clean/dust. The remodel has boosted the look of our home, which is on the small size (1300 sq ft) for our area. She is happy now. Hurricane Ike (2009) damaged every room in the house except for the kitchen. We had a lot of shingles blown off and water intrusion resulted in 35 sheets of drywall, paint, texture, carpet, tile, well, you know the routine. Every room in the house...except the kitchen. :no:

She is a happy camper now, and me too. :grin:


----------

